# Golfers and Non-Golfers will Like This



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a testosteroned festival of the upper crust. Golfers somewhere in Scotland are given the challenge of hitting a Gong some 200 yards away set just above the water level of a small lake/loch. 
Watching this is like c'mon you guys really have nothing better to do. Then continuing you realize that it IS a rather difficult shot... having to skim the water with a golf ball like skipping a stone to hit the gong. 
I found myself going OHHHHH! whenever they came close and actually cheered (laughing) when DONG!! 

Enjoy
[yt]Pu3OIT7mxDQ&[/yt]


----------

